# Rhyncostylis are so slow



## 801229001 (Mar 8, 2015)

is it normal for rhynchostylis to grow super slow? 
By that I mean like the leaf growiing 1 centimeter every 4 months??
They are growing, but soo slowly it bothers me.
I have lots of patience but these plants grow slower than all 4 of my
Paph hangianums and my emersonii so is it normal for rhynchostylis to grow super slowly?


----------



## Jenn4a (Mar 8, 2015)

_I don't have a Rhynchostylis and I'm new to orchids. I know other members can give better advice/answers. I have some vandaceous orchids (only since a couple months though.)_
I just googled "rhynchostylis slow growing" and a lot of hits came up saying that they're (very) slow growing. One site said that they grow only one leaf per year, and that they have fragile roots..


----------



## PaphMadMan (Mar 8, 2015)

I think Rhynchostylis are not particularly slow if you really have the best conditions for them, always warm (minimum 78F/25C day, rarely below 65F/18C at night), bright (3000-4000fc) and humid (80%) with good culture otherwise. If you can't maintain that year round then you have to accept they will be slower. A leaf a year might be good, and not much at all in winter if conditions are cool and dark.


----------



## 801229001 (Mar 8, 2015)

thanks for the replies. Yah i figured they would grow slower because it is not as warm but i didnt expect them to be this slow. the only species that doesnt grow super slowly that i have is coelestis but i read that it grows in cooler conditions than the others.


----------



## junglejim (Mar 9, 2015)

Go into RF orchids and read about the culture. Vandas are heavy feeders, if you have the right conditions. I live in Indiana. Our summers are sometimes quite cool at nights. Many like it hot and humid. Look at how much fert. is used in the summers in Florida. I use that strength too, but just in the summers. I lug in the house my vandas except the Coerulea crosses when it's going under 60. Also Martin Motes has very good info too for culture. I do not have a GH and it's cooler in the basment in the winter. Everyone should have Vanda Sansai Blue, it blooms at least 3 times a year for me. It's in spike now in the basement.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2015)

If you live in Hawaii or Florida or India or the West Indies or the tropics, no, they grow fast.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 9, 2015)

junglejim said:


> Go into RF orchids and read about the culture. Vandas are heavy feeders, if you have the right conditions. I live in Indiana. Our summers are sometimes quite cool at nights. Many like it hot and humid. Look at how much fert. is used in the summers in Florida. I use that strength too, but just in the summers. I lug in the house my vandas except the Coerulea crosses when it's going under 60. Also Martin Motes has very good info too for culture. I do not have a GH and it's cooler in the basment in the winter. Everyone should have Vanda Sansai Blue, it blooms at least 3 times a year for me. It's in spike now in the basement.



Where did you get "Vanda Sansai Blue" and how do you grow it? (for me, needing full sun and watering every day is why I don't do Vandas)


----------



## Stone (Mar 9, 2015)

giganteum is the slowest. They need daily temps above 30C to move along well.


----------



## 801229001 (Mar 9, 2015)

Stone said:


> giganteum is the slowest. They need daily temps above 30C to move along well.


 
I actually find retusa to be the slowest. Oh well, at least they still bloom every year


----------



## junglejim (Mar 10, 2015)

I got my Vanda Sansai Blue 'Acker's Pride' FCC/AOS from Chuck Acker, but he's now on his own and is continuing hybridizing phrags and paphs only. A couple of summers ago I got a few small ones of this clone at RF orchids. One I see is spiking. Orchids Limited carrries this one and also Hausermann's Orchids. I also keep it outside until early September because of the coerulea, it can take the lower 50's unlike most vandas. Big, very flat blooms and blooms for me at least 3 times a year.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 10, 2015)

junglejim said:


> I got my Vanda Sansai Blue 'Acker's Pride' FCC/AOS from Chuck Acker, but he's now on his own and is continuing hybridizing phrags and paphs only. A couple of summers ago I got a few small ones of this clone at RF orchids. One I see is spiking. Orchids Limited carrries this one and also Hausermann's Orchids. I also keep it outside until early September because of the coerulea, it can take the lower 50's unlike most vandas. Big, very flat blooms and blooms for me at least 3 times a year.



Indoors, do you water it every day? Is it in a basket with very little/no media, or is it potted somehow?


----------



## junglejim (Mar 11, 2015)

It is in a basket with no media. It gets watered every other day in the basment. When it's outside with my other vandas in the summer if it stays warm, it gets water 3 times a day. Also a good source for vanda is Motes.com. Dr. Martin Motes is now selling on line. He has many that stay small, a lot of seedlings for $10. and the shipping for any package is $12. These small ones, I put in clay pots and use coconut fiber, following Dot's culture. They are happy.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm pleased that's working for you!

Do you mean motesorchids.com?


----------



## junglejim (Mar 11, 2015)

Yes, that would be the one .. .


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 15, 2015)

The Thai growers have their plants in wooden/plastic baskets with no media, hung above ponds where there is constant high humidity. I have not grown gigantea, but retusa pretty much grows like an Aerides.


----------

